# New Tv In Our Future?????



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

It is time to turn our leased RAM 1500 in and we are trying to decide what to do. We like the RAM but we also are impressed with the Tundra. I am not much for buying foreign vehicles but, the Tundra is impressive. I am not that impressed with Ford and haven't yet looked at the Chevy/GMC's.

What would you do???

Thanks for all your help,

4beeps


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Stick with the Horns!!!!! We love our Dodge Ram.

In my humble opinion.

Mike


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

There are no vehicles 100% US made anymore. Toyota has a truck plant in Texas


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Any of the newer 1/2 ton trucks will pull your trailer. Both the F150 and the Ram are new designs for 2009 and CR gave the F150 the "recommended" choice. If you plan to possibly upgrade trailers, go with the 3/4 ton of your choice. We did and we love ours









-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone heard how the Rams are doing on towing with the rear coil springs?









I'd say test drive them all. Don't discount manufacturer's based on past experience... a LOT has changed over the years.

If you're looking for a new lease you might have some problems. The leasing industry has been damaged by this little downturn. Ford is still leasing (I don't beleive Toyota stopped either) and I think GM is getting back into it. Not so sure about Chrysler. Even with leases available, the terms are not as favorable as they once were.









Good luck with the shopping!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

4beeps said:


> It is time to turn our leased RAM 1500 in and we are trying to decide what to do. We like the RAM but we also are impressed with the Tundra. I am not much for buying foreign vehicles but, the Tundra is impressive. I am not that impressed with Ford and haven't yet looked at the Chevy/GMC's.
> 
> What would you do???
> 
> ...


If you're now leasing the 1500 which you apparently like and are thinking of buying something else, why not buy the 1500 after lease expires









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might consider a 3/4 ton this time around if there are ANY thoughts of getting a bigger trailer in the future.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Definatetly don't discount something bigger, especially in this market. Want to see some crazy results. Start a poll or thread on who had to get a bigger tv, because the wanted to or went bigger and needed more tv. I got lucky and found a big diesel truck in hopes a getting a camper inthe future. We were looking and found we were not limited by towing capabilities and went from a camper in the low 20' range to buying a 32' 5er for lesser or equal money. Given the market, we like a lot of others have taken the opportunity to upgrade to newer, bigger or newer and bigger trucks.

We all will tell you our likes, mine would be Chevy for obvious reasons. But it is a matter of personal preference right now. Go kick some tires and see which one you like the best and then try to get it into you budget. They are all very capable and all have their pros and cons. We will all give you our 2 cents, but you will have to weigh them.

I just bought the Chevy. I got a great discount on it and it had the most amenities for the money in our opinion. The Chevy gasser is nice as well with the towing package. I also like the Dodge, I had an 04 and absolutly loved the Hemi. Had to sell it to buy a house. As said above the new Ford F150 is CR truck of the year.

Go kick some tires and start narrowing it down. Have funa dn don't settle.

ok maybe that turned into more than 2 cents. Maybe a plug nickel.

Jim


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

4beeps- My opinon is to go big! Look at a 3/4 ton truck. Can't go wrong with having more than enough towing capacity. Who knows you may want to upgrade to a larger TT or 5'er some day. We just bought a 3500 Dodge Mega Cab last month and love it!







We went in looking for a good deal on a 2008 model and they were out of the 2500's and they offered us a great (Alaska) deal on a 3500...$12,000 off the sticker price and well below invoice.







We upgraded from a 1999 1500 Suburban. Don't get me wrong, the Suburban worked great for us for 7 years. It was just time for an upgrade and the abilty to tow without being so close to our TV max. If you enjoyed your 1500 Ram...go for the big brother!







Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I also have a 25rss and had towed with a 1995 diesel tahoe. Then upgraded to the biggest truck that I could find with the options that I wanted, so when the time comes for a 5er i'm all set with the TV part. James


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I also have a 25rss and had towed with a 1995 diesel tahoe. Then upgraded to the biggest truck that I could find with the options that I wanted, so when the time comes for a 5er i'm all set with the TV part. James


Diesel Tahoe....hadn't heard of that. Was it a conversion?

I also suggest looking very seriously at a larger capacity truck. Now is the time, especially with the market in such a slump. When it finally rebounds (it will take time, but yest it will), you may have missed the opportunity for a great deal and realized you want/need a larger truck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> I also have a 25rss and had towed with a 1995 diesel tahoe. Then upgraded to the biggest truck that I could find with the options that I wanted, so when the time comes for a 5er i'm all set with the TV part. James


Diesel Tahoe....hadn't heard of that. Was it a conversion?

[/quote]
Nope, the diesel tahoe or yukon only came in the two door or sport model .05% of all tahoe/yukon made. It was a production run from 1994-99. James


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Like a few others have said. Go bigger to a 3/4 ton. It will give you more options in the future. ---Mike


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Not to start a truck war here but take a look at the "tests" that Ford did on the F150 vs. Dodge,Chevy,Toyota. The Tundra sure was twisting around in the test, it would make me think about the stability of the truck loaded down.









http://www.fordvehicles.com/2009f150/

bbwb


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Neat video, but I don't trust any testing results unless performed by an independent outside company... but that's just me. Not sure how much it pertains to our usage either. With our setups, we all put 3rd party sway control on due to our length and load. That was a much smaller trailer used for moving. Different application.

Regardless... when shopping for a TT, anything is going to work. Just find something that's comfy for you and the fam and is going to work for you! Regardless of brand, if you can pull with it and you like it... go for it!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

This one is a no brainer - go with the Tundra


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

bbwb said:


> Not to start a truck war here but take a look at the "tests" that Ford did on the F150 vs. Dodge,Chevy,Toyota. The Tundra sure was twisting around in the test, it would make me think about the stability of the truck loaded down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen that one before. That truck is way out of shape and I wouldn't buy one based on that!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm wonder you made that video, hmmm...

Good luck to you in whatever TV you decide to purchase!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> I also have a 25rss and had towed with a 1995 diesel tahoe. Then upgraded to the biggest truck that I could find with the options that I wanted, so when the time comes for a 5er i'm all set with the TV part. James


Diesel Tahoe....hadn't heard of that. Was it a conversion?

[/quote]
Nope, the diesel tahoe or yukon only came in the two door or sport model .05% of all tahoe/yukon made. It was a production run from 1994-99. James
[/quote]

Learn something new every day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I havealways had great luck with a chev or gmc. Towing is never issue and I love the displacement on demandwhen not towing. It really helps with milage running on 4 cylinders when you do not need 8.

Good luck with your choice...it is always fun shopping around.

Thor


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been shopping myself for a long time.................I personally like the Dodge RAM - I like the comfort, the hemi and the handling - what I didn't like was the stiff suspension. I hear its better when towing and I would gamble to find out. Lately, we have been checking out Ford Vans (diesel). Theres a lot on the site that have diesels and we have been leaning both ways (between gas and diesel) - and might just jump to the diesel this time around. We shall see.........


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We've had our Dodge for about 15 months and it has been flawless. It handles the trailer with ease and the room in the MegaCab is great with 3 kids. There are lots of good trucks out there and right now you can get a great deal on a new or used one. As for size I would go with the biggest you can if ever think you'll get a larger trailer.

The one thing that I find hard to describe is how much better the towing is with the heavy duty truck versus the large SUV we used to have. The Expedition did alright and I would still say someone could tow a similar trailer with one if they wanted to. Towing used to be a lot more stressful and it felt like I was close to the limit, although I never had any real trouble. Towing now is a comfortable and confident experience and I feel like the truck is firmly in control of the trailer. It's just such a better feeling that is not really conveyed when talking about payload and tow ratings.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

MJRey said:


> We've had our Dodge for about 15 months and it has been flawless. It handles the trailer with ease and the room in the MegaCab is great with 3 kids. There are lots of good trucks out there and right now you can get a great deal on a new or used one. As for size I would go with the biggest you can if ever think you'll get a larger trailer.
> 
> The one thing that I find hard to describe is how much better the towing is with the heavy duty truck versus the large SUV we used to have. The Expedition did alright and I would still say someone could tow a similar trailer with one if they wanted to. Towing used to be a lot more stressful and it felt like I was close to the limit, although I never had any real trouble. Towing now is a comfortable and confident experience and I feel like the truck is firmly in control of the trailer. It's just such a better feeling that is not really conveyed when talking about payload and tow ratings.


Ditto!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

bbwb said:


> Not to start a truck war here but take a look at the "tests" that Ford did on the F150 vs. Dodge,Chevy,Toyota. The Tundra sure was twisting around in the test, it would make me think about the stability of the truck loaded down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you shouldnt ride in anymore airplanes either as their wings flex so much you can sit there watching it. Really, lets consider the source of this video ford should be as embarrased about it as much as toyota should be with their stupid superbowl ad....i was actually embarrassed for toyota.

Almost 37k miles and frame flex hasnt been an issue yet, i personally think buy what you want they all have their good and bad points.

And as for the buying American comments, Dodge = Mexico and GMC = Mexico!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

1jeep said:


> And as for the buying American comments, Dodge = Mexico and GMC = Mexico!


Ford = USA









(Sorry, couldn't resist







)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

1jeep said:


> Not to start a truck war here but take a look at the "tests" that Ford did on the F150 vs. Dodge,Chevy,Toyota. The Tundra sure was twisting around in the test, it would make me think about the stability of the truck loaded down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you shouldnt ride in anymore airplanes either as their wings flex so much you can sit there watching it. Really, lets consider the source of this video ford should be as embarrased about it as much as toyota should be with their stupid superbowl ad....i was actually embarrassed for toyota.

Almost 37k miles and frame flex hasnt been an issue yet, i personally think buy what you want they all have their good and bad points.

And as for the buying American comments, Dodge = Mexico and GMC = Mexico!
[/quote]

I should really check my horn on the new Mega Cab and see what tune it plays. Bien!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> And as for the buying American comments, Dodge = Mexico and GMC = Mexico!


Ford = USA









(Sorry, couldn't resist







)
[/quote]

i think we have the same engineers in Ma, between the frost heaves and pot holes you need a HumV to drive around.

yes, notice i didnt mention where ford was built. Honestly i knew about dodge having had owned 4 prior, but GMC was a shock! i found this out last weekend when i went with my brother in-law to pick up his new GMC truck and there on the window sticker was the statement "assembled in Mexico" this of course after the salesman touting about buying American made trucks.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE (1jeep @ Mar 13 2009, 01:56 PM) 
And as for the buying American comments, Dodge = Mexico and GMC = Mexico!

Ford = USA

(Sorry, couldn't resist )

Funny, my Dodge was built in Fenton, Missouri. Last I checked Missouri was still part of the USA!!!

Doesn't really matter what you buy, there are tons of parts made here in the USA and tons of parts made everywhere from Mexico to China and everywhere in between. Test drive what you want to test drive and buy what you like. There's way too much put into this brand vs. that brand vs. this brand being built here or there, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!!! Buy what YOU like and don't worry about what someone else likes or dislikes.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I should really check my horn on the new Mega Cab and see what tune it plays. Bien!


La Cookaracha, La Cookaracha...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Funny, my Dodge was built in Fenton, Missouri. Last I checked Missouri was still part of the USA!!!
> 
> Doesn't really matter what you buy, there are tons of parts made here in the USA and tons of parts made everywhere from Mexico to China and everywhere in between. Test drive what you want to test drive and buy what you like. There's way too much put into this brand vs. that brand vs. this brand being built here or there, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!!! Buy what YOU like and don't worry about what someone else likes or dislikes.


Dodge at least used to have 2 Ram plants, one in the US and one in MX. Not sure if both are still operating. The Hemi's come out of Mexico as well I believe.

I'm sure GM had multiple truck plants in the US and Mexico, I'm just not sure where they were.

I agree, buy what suits your needs and you like. There are 5 different 1/2 ton brands and 3 3/4 and 1 ton brands. Pick the one that you like best that also has the capabilities you need.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

My new 2008 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD D-Max was assembled in Flint, Michigan. When you raise the hood...there are alot of Jap named stickered parts.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> I should really check my horn on the new Mega Cab and see what tune it plays. Bien!


La Cookaracha, La Cookaracha...
[/quote]

TitanFlyer- I think the curb feelers, hydrolics and chain steering wheel are only special order.







By the way, I am half Mexican. Man is it cold up here.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Just to be clear i wasnt trying to offend anyone or start a debate. I was however very surprised to see the General building trucks in Mexico, personally i dont think it matters as they are all fairly well built nowadays...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope that I didn't offend anyone with my Mexican humor.







Only the Mexican side of me was laughing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The ugliness this thread has taken stops now.

Someone should be able to ask a question about a tow vehicle without worrying about it getting ugly.

Back to the original question

John


----------

